# Comment avoir en wifi et une imprimante et internet.



## Eymerik (13 Avril 2014)

Bonjour,

Je souhaite pouvoir mettre ma nouvelle imprimante ( Brother MFC-J6910DW ) en réseau wifi sur mon mac. J'ai suivi les consigne d'installation Brother, mais cela me mène t'à un problème.

On me demande d'aller dans " préférence système --> réseau " et de sélectionner le réseau de l'imprimante mais cela me fais déconnecter de ma box internet. Et quand je remet le réseau internet en marche cela me fais déconnecter l'imprimante...

Comment faire pour garder les deux en même temps ? 

Merci.


----------



## gmaa (13 Avril 2014)

Eymerik a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je souhaite pouvoir mettre ma nouvelle imprimante ( Brother MFC-J6910DW ) en réseau wifi sur mon mac. J'ai suivi les consigne d'installation Brother, mais cela me mène t'à un problème.
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

Ton réseau wifi est "généré" par quoi? Une Livebox ou xxxxbox ou ?
Sur certaines box (Livebox, les autres je ne sais pas...) tu peux aussi connecter ton imprimante en USB.


----------



## Deborah (13 Avril 2014)

Il me semble qu'il suffit d'activer le partage d'imprimante (ce que j'ai fait) : préf. system --> partage --> imprimante. Et d'ajoute/ sélectionner l'imprimante dans la fenêtre system --> imprimante et scanner. 
Réglage sans problème pour moi.


----------



## gmaa (13 Avril 2014)

Tout dépend du "câblage"...
Pour une imprimante sur un port USB d'un Mac, le partage doit suffire.

Pour une imprimante connectée en USB sur une Box, il faut la paramétrer :
soit en WPS 
soit "autrement" en donnant la clef wifi de la Box pendant le paramétrage de l'imprimante. Il faut d'ailleurs rentre cette clef pour tout appareil "utilisant" la Box.


----------

